# help identifying a genuine xbox one controller



## RockmasteR

so I ordered an xbox one controller from China, yes I know bad idea but I was curious about its cheap price, want to use it on my PC, and searched the internet for any fake xbox one controllers reports but did not find any
I don't have a console and not expert at all with consoles
so can you please identify my controller if it's genuine or not? 
(the Xbox light button has a near white color, but because of the camera flash it looks like this)


----------



## joeten

Lots of stuff you can look at https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=x...7gbanaOwDg#tbm=isch&q=xbox+controller+buttons


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

It certainly looks real.

All Microsoft hardware and software is marked with a genuine symbol, whether it be software based or a holographic symbol.

Check the controller for words showing its genuine status as Xbox One Controllers lack the holographic symbol that the Xbox 360 use.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/howtotell/Hardware.aspx#Xbox


----------



## RockmasteR

and this is the sticker found on the back under the batteries cap

I payed 35$ for this controller :huh: that's why I'm asking


----------



## koala

Looks genuine, and the serial number gets several google hits for genuine controllers.

Have you tried it on your PC yet, and are there any problems with it?

If you're looking for software, I can recommend XboxMouse: XboxMouse: Control Your PC Using an Xbox Controller


----------



## RockmasteR

yeah used it on my PC worked flawlessly and Windows 10 installed the drivers automatically


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Looks like a Genuine unit to me!

$35 is a good price for it.


----------

